# Getting back into the saddle:)



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Rode monday: Just walking

Tuesday: I put all of his tack on (saddle, breastcoller, back cinch, hackamore) Which he has only been ridden in halter, sidepull, and a snaffle bit. I was a little nervous but had all the tack on cause I planned on trotting him. He did so good!! He remembered it so well


----------

